# tarmac sl4 problem



## King Arthur (Nov 13, 2009)

Had my Tarmac SL4 now about a month or so, and was really excited about it at first, but now I am starting to visualize a problem. 

The equipment I have on it are the Zipp 303 carbon wheels, campy super record mechanical, (except a specialized crank and quark power meter), zipp handle bar-stem combination, speedplay zero pedals and a fizik saddle.

It seems whenever the bike is doing any flat rides or descents any little cross wind seems to really cause some control problems. Have not seen this with my Roubaix (may it rest in peace) or my old SL3 tarmac. Any ideas ?


----------



## mikeyp123 (Mar 9, 2007)

Interesting. Also on an SL4 and constantly riding in very windy conditions. Nothing unusual as compared to my other bikes. Although I don't run wheels as deep as yours (HED Ardennes SL). Only thing I can think of, maybe your steerer assembly isn't nice and tight. Compression plug, stem cap, etc.


----------



## Johnnyc2 (Aug 30, 2011)

no problems with my SL4 and 404 combo. Been through a windy summer and a still autumn here and no difference over my old tarmac s-works. Did notice initally it was more sketchy no hands until it loosened a little. Thought it was perhaps me adjusting to the 404s which i never had previously, but may have been headset.Hope your bike settles quickly to enjoy.


----------



## CuppiesCake (Jun 1, 2012)

Zipp 303's are advised by Zipp to not be used on the SL4 frame due to clearance issues, maybe the problem also extends to handling problems?


----------



## King Arthur (Nov 13, 2009)

*very disappointed*

Seems the issue with the firecrest 303 is the fit to the frame. Talked it over with specialized, and they confirm, but many bike shops do not know this. My LBS is even a concept store and did not know. Amazing how word does not filter down to the end users where it needs to be. Will probably get other wheels, and see if it improves the handling. Just be desirable if the company's that know this stuff would get the word out and not leave the buyers dangling. Paid quite a bit for this machine, and feel I should be better treated than this. 
I would like to say thank you for your folks taking the time to answer my question about this issue.
Thanks again, ka


----------



## DS1239622 (Mar 21, 2007)

More on the Tarmac and 303 Firecrest issue in the last question of this article:

http://velonews.competitor.com/2012/06/bikes-and-tech/ask-nick/ask-nick-melted-helmets-fair-play-and-wide-wheel-clearance_222774


----------



## jsedlak (Jun 17, 2008)

Would probably explain why the new super-black SL4 comes with 404 tubies.

I previously thought there wasn't a real issue because the 404s fit so well on my Venge; but it looks like the 303 is wide enough (~2mm more than a 404) to make it a problem. Total bummer.


----------



## King Arthur (Nov 13, 2009)

Update: I was also told about the specialized bike (venge and SL4) coming out with 404 in both clinchers and tubies. The issue was raised, but no answer was immediately available from specialized. It seems the issue is with the sl4 and venge, so why the complete disconnect. Right hand not telling the left hand?
Did have the new tarmac sl4 checked out and everything looks ok. Probably will still get other wheels so there is a little more clearance, or perhaps put on my spare wheels until such time as I have some cash.


----------



## Rick Draper (Jan 17, 2012)

King Arthur said:


> Update: I was also told about the specialized bike (venge and SL4) coming out with 404 in both clinchers and tubies. The issue was raised, but no answer was immediately available from specialized. It seems the issue is with the sl4 and venge, so why the complete disconnect. Right hand not telling the left hand?
> Did have the new tarmac sl4 checked out and everything looks ok. Probably will still get other wheels so there is a little more clearance, or perhaps put on my spare wheels until such time as I have some cash.


Its only the 303 firecrests that don't fit not the 404's.



> Product note:
> 
> The wide profile of the 303 Firecrest is crucial to Zipp’s revolutionary Firecrest technology used to create wheels with superior aerodynamics as well as improved stability and handling.
> 
> ...


----------

